# Saddle Frustration



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

So I’m really frustrated with my saddle and looking for any advice or direction to try and resolve my issue.First of...

I’m 43, 6’ 3” at 210lbs. I’m reasonably fit and flexible (yoga/crossfit). I started riding beginning of the summer of 2013 as a form of exercise rather then just recreation. I built up to about 150kms a week on my hybrid. The middle of September I bought my road bike a 2013 Felt z5 (58”). I managed 15ookms before the cold retired me to the trainer. Over the winter I managed another 3100kms though I was suicidal by the spring.

In the first few weeks I rode the Prolago Kappa that came with the bike. I then switched it out for a Specialized Romin. I had done the “ass” test with the hybrid and been fitted to the 168mm with good results. The saddle has worked out reasonably well but about 90-95kms into a ride it becomes unbearable in a matter of a few seconds. The description of sitting on the edge of sword is a perfect description.

I returned to my LBS and they switched out a good dozen saddles trying to resolve the problem as well as a few micro adjustments to the fitting. In the end I’m on the Specialized still having the same problem.

I’m looking forward to some longer rides with an upcoming 4 day that starts at 200km and completes at just shy of 700km after 4 days. Though with the current situation I’m pretty stressed about being comfortable enough to survive the ride at this point.
So I come asking for any advice from the forum some direction I haven’t considered yet that may prove the cure.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Different bibs or shorts, perhaps? Not saying that's the answer but it could be. 

Have you tried different ones thoughout this ordeal? I'm not sure if my experience is typical but I have several pairs of bibs and it's night and day between the ones that work well vs the ones that don't and there are others between the two. I'm perfectly fine going 120 miles on the shorts that work for me but feel like I'm sitting on a hatchet around 65 miles with the onces that don't work for me. Ironically the ones that work cost about $120 (on sale) while the ones that don't work were $240....so unfortunately there's no easy way to pick bibs either.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought I had covered all the bases and didn't, sorry. I have 6 different pair and for sure there are better and worse. The worse I just don't use except as a last resort. I have also tried two creams and find the Assos the better of the two for it's numbing.

On that note I wish Hincapie would make some more Nitro shorts. Got them cheap at a lose out and they have the longest lasting comfort.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Selle Italia gel flow saddle?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Find a shop that has demo saddles or a "try before you buy" program.

Or, ask to try saddles on a trainer with the saddle mounted on your bike, for an hour.

I don't place a lot of credence on the Specialized Ass-o-meter. In my experience, saddles of many widths can be comfortable.

Buy your saddles on eBay where you won't be out a lot of cash if the saddle you buy doesn't suit you.

Post on a bike shop bulletin board that you're seeking saddles to try. You aren't the only cyclist that's had this problem and I can bet there are cyclists out there with unused saddles sitting in a box looking for a home, cheap.

I know it may look funny, but what would happen if you mounted your hybrid's saddle on your Felt? Do you think it would feel better?

Since the Romin feels fine until 90k or so, it sounds like the saddle breaks down under your weight. You may need a saddle with a stronger shell.

Your other option is to try a Brooks saddle. They'll form to your anatomy after a break-in period. When all else fails, they're worth a try. They're not everyone's cup of tea, however.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you tried the specialized chicane saddle. I am demoing one now...it is good. I have specialized toupe, romin evo, brooks cambium, ergon sm3....Had max slr, sells italia smp. So far the chicane is most comfortable. It has shape like traditional saddle, with a channel down middle and good padding


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm.....not directly in response to your question but a couple other things to consider:

1. What size tire and PSI are you using? There could significant room for improvement there especially considering you're 210.

2. It sounds like you ride often but are somewhat new to that. It's possible you bruised your sit bones, or something down there, and keep hoping back on the saddle before you're had a chance to heal. Pretty much any newish or returning cyclist who jumps into big miles will have some pain and that will stop only once the cause has healed and the area has toughened up. This comment assumes the pain is in the sit bones. Sit bone pain isn't necessaily a bad sign because if shows the pressure is where it should be and the pain might be just a matter of time and healing. If it's the perineum though that's not good, period.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Two suggestions:

1. Make sure that the seat isn't too high. A few mm can mean the difference between comfort and agony.

2. Try a Brooks. Soak it in Neets foot oil for a day or two.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My input is... if you were recommended a certain saddle while riding a hybrid and transferred it to your drop bar road bike, it may not suite you due to a more aggressive rider position. Specifically, change in pelvic angle. 

Specialized recommends different widths based on ranges of saddle to bar drop.

And, as someone else mentioned (paraphrasing), there's more to a saddles fit than width alone. Shape, contours, padding, general design, personal preferences, riding style... all play a part. As does correct placement/ fit.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

All I have to add is when you do find the saddle that fits you, buy a few extra and store them away.

I have hoarded four 1st generation of Selle Italia SLRs and a couple of Specialzed Toupes to last me until the end of my riding life.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

90 km is a long way.

I have saddles I like on most of my bikes, but if I spend enough time riding, my butt will start to hurt. Particularly if I ride a lot further or hard for longer than I have in a few months. Funny, that.

Did you work up to it over time? If 90 km represents a big jump in mileage, that could be the problem.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

How often are you standing / getting out of the saddle while on longer rides? Doing this every 10 minutes or so may help.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I was reluctant to transfer the saddle from the hybrid but the improvement was immediate.

The PSI is at 110 on Conti 4 Seasons 25mm

I've built up to the riding distances and seemed to crest at the 100km mark due to the discomfort. It's been 2 months with no improvement. The 90km+ rides is usually once a week with rides of 40-60km with intervals.

Once I get something that works I plan on buying a bunch of them for good measure for sure!

I've become more conscious of getting out of the saddle which has helped to a small degree.

I've had house guests which has forced some days off we'll see if maybe that will help through some recovery time.

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

110 psi in a 25 mm tire is a lot. I guess you have 65 lb on me, so maybe it's appropriate, though. Have you experimented with it? I use the lowest pressure that doesn't wallow when I climb out of the saddle. For me, with a 23 mm tire, that's already higher than the pressure where I risk pinch flats, and it rides and handles great.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

After trying over a dozen or so saddles, I swear by the Serfas Rx Mens Specific:

https://www.serfas.com/products/index/saddles/rx-saddles


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you I checked out their site and I'm going to see if I can grab one to try out.


----------



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good stuff about the Charge Spoon. It's really cheap too.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

A long time ago I scoured the internet for an extra setback post. As it turned out the post and fit were all wrong. Similarly, a 168 saddle, or even a 155 really only covers a small percentage of the riding population. Ass-o-meter be damned, have you tried some regular width seats? 141-155?

Since so many were swapped out I suppose your comfortable doing your own adjustments on the fly? 1mm up, 2mm down, a few mm over, adjust tilt, etc..

lastly...hairy ass? I have a pair of really expensive bibs with EIT chamois which I can't stand, it burns my ass to ride in them as the chamois tugs and tears at hairs. I have a pair of bibs with different EIT chamois from the same company, which are like a soothing cloud.

I can pass on that: The Specialized Toupe was my go to in 143... it started flexing and became soft after 1-2 seasons. I have since switched to a Prologo Nago Evo TR (team edition, less padding). The Nago is their in between flat and round saddle shape model and it does this well. 

eBay is a good place to snap up test saddles... you can get used Prologo's from reputable sellers in the US who are selling OEM stuff of their bike or whatot for dirt cheap.


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I had the saddles fitted by the LBS to be sure but am comfortable mounting the saddle myself. I have tried a number of different width saddle and for sure wider has been better. The prolago it came with was to narrow. The hair isn't an issue and thank god that sounds harsh! I'm starting to think that maybe a 3d fitting might be the last option. The LBS is reputable and were involved in fitting the bike but maybe its that 1mm in the unsuspected direction that'll make the difference.

It's frustrating because once its to much it's standing only and the longer planned rides worry me.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If any body hair is causing discomfort while riding, there's the fairly obvious solution of shaving it. :wink:


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

I found that more padding was less comfort personally. I would however ride a pink hello kitty saddle as long as it solved my problem.


----------



## Bartman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel your pain. I stole this gel seat off of my mountain bike and put it the new madone3.1. After the second short outing. It may not look as cool but at this point I don't care anymore, I spent a lot of money for this bike and I intend to ride it. LOL


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

What exactly is the problem? "Unbearable" can mean a lot of things.

Penile numbness?
skin rubbed raw?
pain under the sit bones?
something else?

saddle shapes have two dimensions- fore-aft cuvature and side to side curvature. Take some time to think about what specific shape of your saddle is causing the problem. For example a saddle with too much side to side curvature will put more pressure on the nerves in the center, causing penile numbness. Too much fore-aft curvature causes you to be stuck in one position but some people find they like a saddle that kicks up at the back to give them something to push against.

Sit bone width narrows as you lean forward. I was measured at 143mm on the Specialized ass-o-meter but 143mm saddles are too wide. I was leaning forward but evidently not as much as on the bike. 130mm works much better for me.

Excess padding allows your sit bones to sink in, so there's more pressure elsewhere, such as on nerves that should not have pressure put on them. That gel seat above would have my unit numb in under 20 minutes.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Bartman, why not go back to the LBS and ask for a seat swap/test and or fitting maybe? Surely, there has to be another way than that sofa seat. I've seen 375lbs guys ride road bikes..with road saddles.


----------



## Bartman1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I will try some more. Road saddles, but to spend that high cost of a saddle just to see if it will work ain't happening My lbs is just a few weeks old and not sure if they have the amenities of the seasoned shops yet. But I intend on finding thr right saddle later


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Doesn't hurt to ask.

I haven't used a saddle demo program, but they sound great.

The last shop where I bought a saddle had a pretty liberal return policy. Return a saddle and its packaging undamaged, get full store credit. The clerk suggested wrapping the rails with electrical tape, which I did. I ended up returning that saddle and trying a narrower version, which I've stuck with.

You can also buy takeoffs or used saddles. That way, if you don't like it, you can resell without taking such a hit.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

FollowTheTrainCJ said:


> I've heard nothing but good stuff about the Charge Spoon. It's really cheap too.


I second this.
Usually, with any new bike the saddle is crap.
I was amazed at how comfy the Spoon is.
I have no clue about Charge's other saddles, but love the spoon.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

STRANA said:


> The PSI is at 110 on Conti 4 Seasons 25mm.


I'm a little heavier than you (235lbs and falling). I run Conti Gran Sport 25mm tires between 75 & 90psi and haven't had a pinch flat in 2500 miles.


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Lombard said:


> After trying over a dozen or so saddles, I swear by the Serfas Rx Mens Specific:
> 
> https://www.serfas.com/products/index/saddles/rx-saddles


I have to give one more vote for this seat. I had it on my old road bike, never had problems. When I got my new bike, it was moved to my MTB, which I use mainly in winter or bad weather. I was told this Serfas seat was too soft and would not be best on long rides since I will compress the foam too much during the long rides and end up bottoming out on the seat.

This year I road my new Fuji and the stock seat was really bugging me. I went to my fitter and we tried several seats on the trainer and I ended up demoing 4 other seats that I rode a few hundred miles on to try out. All just gave me sit bone pain and irritation around the bone. So much so I went to the Dr. to see what the lump was that developed. It was all due to irritation. 

I recently went on vacation and used my MTB during the trip. No issues at all with this Serfas seat. I put this seat on my Fuji and no pain. So I will be sticking with this one for a while. Just need to pick up a new one for my MTB.


----------



## JohnGalt (Oct 19, 2004)

Forget out the LBS. Buy from some of the big internet discounters with good return policies (Art's Cyclery, Competitive Cyclist, etc.), tape up the rails and try them out. Everyone's ass is different and you wont know until you try many. For my recommendation-Selle Italia Flite 1990. One of the most popular racing saddles of the 90's. Selle Italia discontinued it and then brought it back because it was so popular. I've ridden centuries, 5 hours in 95 degree heat, everything and, combined with Assos Chamois Creme, never have any discomfort. I've been riding it for ten years and wont ride anything else. Good luck and you may want to check out these reviews: 

wiggle.com | Selle Italia Flite 1990 (Original) Saddle | Performance Saddles


----------



## Doc V (Dec 22, 2013)

Another option would be the Kontact saddle (Kontact Bicycle Saddle - Black - Kontact Bike). It places your weight on your sit bones, where it should be, and minimizes pressure on the surrounding soft tissue. They give you a 30 day demo period. You get a high quality saddle at a very reasonable price.

I am currently demoing the Kontact and have ridden it about 88 miles with the longest ride being 40 miles. So far it is comfortable, but takes some getting used to since it focuses on your sit bones. I will say that normally around 35 mi my sit bones are very sore, but with this saddle there is minor soreness that is gone within a hour of getting off the bike. Previously I used a Selle San Marco SKN saddle, which was also good but hard on my butt for longer rides.


----------

